# Utah County Pheasant Hunt- Here we COME!



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

Anyone planning on hunting Utah county around Utah Lake? I have hunted the area around the lake for quite a few years and this year will be like every other, lots of hunters and a few birds to be had. I am still excited though, even though I might see 20 or 30 guys hunting a few hundred acres but getting a chance at a nice rooster and just watching the dogs work is always a blast. 

I also enjoy hunting the phragmites, russian olives and tammarack :evil: ... actually I would much prefer to hunt a fresh cut alfalfa field or corn field but I seem to find pheasants in some nasty tall stuff that is miserable to walk in. My wife asks me why I do it when my success rate is so low and I always complain about the lack of birds.. I ponder and then respond that I must be crazy _(O)_ but I love chasing pheasants and its all about tradition. Good luck to everyone and hope that you guys get a few birds.

What keeps drawing you out for the pheasant opener?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea im thinking about doing it this year but im not sure where to go anymore i havnt done it for a few years and i have nobody to go with and no dog so i know im not going to be getting any birds but yet im still thinking of going and doing it


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

elkmaster said:


> What keeps drawing you out for the pheasant opener?


It takes me back to my "Nam" days. Getting shot at, hitting the deck. Getting right back up and returning fire. :lol:


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

elkmaster said:


> What keeps drawing you out for the pheasant opener?


Chukars.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Pheasants are my favoritre upland bird.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

There are no wild pheasants left in Utah!


----------



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

Coyodog... That's Hilarious! Two years ago we watched a rooster fly up but it was out of range then about 50 yards away someone shot and missed but we had a nice "peppering" of BBs. We came out of the tammaracks for the hunter to see us, he yelled sorry and we all continued to hunt. GOOD TIMES. I guess it is kind of dangerous!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

coolgunnings said:


> There are no wild pheasants left in Utah!


If true I kill my fair share of imaginary ones every year. The state of things is poor for sure though and the horse is probably not going to get up but I am still whipin' it, and will as long as I can.


----------

